

How active is Hacker News? - zachbeane
http://xach.com/ystats/

======
jgrahamc
You should probably mention the tool you are using for this: RRDTool. It's the
same tool I use to track the number of items in my email inbox
([http://www.jgc.org/blog/2007/06/measuring-my-inbox-
depth.htm...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2007/06/measuring-my-inbox-depth.html))
which I publish on my web site.

I've used RRDTool many other places, and it's immensely useful:
<http://oss.oetiker.ch/rrdtool/>

------
pg
You can't use item numbers as an index of activity. There's also an internal
messaging system that uses items for messages.

How often are you polling our server?

~~~
henning
Does "per minute" imply once a minute?

~~~
zachbeane
No. Network activity is often graphed in kilobits per second, but is polled
rather less frequently than once per second.

------
iamelgringo
I was wondering that same exact thing. Thanks.

------
marketer
can't see it (using IE 7)

